# Natural desk By Watermod



## seinron (May 25, 2016)

Hi guys on this project I will tranform the thermaltake Core P5 In a open air desk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's for THE TTCASEMOD INVITATIONNAL 2016 season 1.I'm very excited to take part in this competition, thanks to Thermaltake and all the sponsors for making this possible. 

Components:

CPU: Intel Core i7-5930K 3.3GHz 6-Core
Motherboard: Asus SABERTOOTH X99 ATX LGA2011-3
Memory: Avexir16GB (4x 4GB) DDR4-2400Mhz
Storage: Samsung 850 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 980 4GB STRIX
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 980 4GB STRIX
Case: Thermaltake Core P5 
PSU: Thermaltake Toughpower DPS G RGB 1250W Titanium


----------



## seinron (May 25, 2016)




----------



## seinron (May 25, 2016)

Let's Go :










Mounting the blocks on the VGAs :










Put the PSU and the rad in the Core P5 to reduce th height :













the new Big Tank:





and the beautifull fan grid


----------



## seinron (May 25, 2016)

test for tubing :















Time to apply some Wood :


----------



## seinron (May 25, 2016)

And the pretty cool option for easy maintenance:


----------



## seinron (May 25, 2016)

New way for the tubes and the GPU's qtart to be more pretty !


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 25, 2016)

Absolutely superb, i am very impressed.


----------



## seinron (May 27, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Absolutely superb, i am very impressed.



Thank you


----------



## seinron (May 27, 2016)




----------



## seinron (May 27, 2016)

Yhe Sabertooth X99 black edition :


----------



## seinron (May 27, 2016)

I have to make something to hide the wires:


----------



## seinron (May 27, 2016)

The tempered glass panel :


----------



## seinron (May 27, 2016)

Time to fill the loop :


----------



## seinron (May 27, 2016)

Try a sticker for ram, but....




too much logo in the same area


 :
so made a new one:


----------



## seinron (May 27, 2016)

some classy stickers:


----------



## seinron (May 27, 2016)

Time to enjoy :











Watermod Natural desk for the Thermaltake Casemod Invitational
Voting has opened. Please check out the builds!
If you leave a vote to your favorite you can win nice prizes

http://community.thermaltake.com/index.php?/topic/49112-vote/


----------



## seinron (May 27, 2016)

Sorry it's a bit quick but I am on the way to computex ! 

If you have any question, don't hesitate !


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 27, 2016)

Questions ??????

I'm fucking speechless...


----------



## seinron (May 27, 2016)

Thank you If you really like it take 2mn to give me a vote


----------



## scevism (May 27, 2016)

Amazing work


----------



## D007 (May 28, 2016)

Excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## zo0lykas (May 28, 2016)

looks very nice 
not sure about table size, or confi  but really impressive.

1 question, how and where you connecting mouse + keyboard ? maybe have a picture ?


----------

